# Home Depot shingle quality



## lsaver07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Don't buy from big box stores on the simple fact that if there is problems with your shingles you will never get the manufacturer to come out and look at them.


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

Warren said:


> I heard that the manufacturer makes a cheaper shingle and sends them to the big box stores. Even though it says Timberline, it is not as good as the shingle suppliers. They do it with tools too!
> 
> And the debate rolls on.............


:thumbup::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

lsaver07 said:


> Don't buy from big box stores on the simple fact that if there is problems with your shingles you will never get the manufacturer to come out and look at them.


Where did you get that info?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Screw Home Depot. **** em. Buy local.

I have not installed shingles in years so I am not sure about which is best. Owens Corning 30 year dimensional is what installed last. That was 8 years ago I believe, no leaks. All in how its installed. Most of the hack roofers around here suck.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

seeyou said:


> Where did you get that info?


 Forgive me, I did install Gaf shingles on a boat dock 2 years ago to match existing on the house. Forgot about. Home depot was only carrier in town with that style. I ordered them. They were 4 ****ing days late. They were the wrong GD shingles.  Then the day the others were to be delivered, they said they'd be there at 12 pm. At 1130 I called HD and asked if they were on schedule. Oh yes, sir. I have them on their way. I apologize for last time. Please come in and have free contractor lunch tomorrow, we would like a chance at all of your business. Great.

I was there at 1155. At 1205 I got out of the truck and started cleaning up the site. At 1 pm the site was immaculate. Material stacked properly, I'd inspected all the welds, ect. Wtf is HD. I call. Oh so he is on his way. Great. I didn't have **** else to do today. :blink:

At 230 I had flashed and installed all the windows, and cancelled my 2 pm. I couldn't leave because I couldn't leave the gate open and couldn't get a hand to wait because my crew was an hour away. I call again. Sir, he said he couldn't be there until 630. I'm terribly sorry. Let me speak to the manager. Manager says he's terribly sorry. He seems indifferent. I vented anyway. I left and came back at 630. He showed up at 720. I didn't say **** to him because I doubt it is his fault. They were 5 squares short. 

After that dibacle I stayed clear as I could of HD. Then I was doing a window replacement and the HD rep heard about it and approached me at a builders association meeting. I thought GFY but was courteous because I'm the VP of the association. He asks if I'm using Anderson like he heard (from my clients sister, who he is friends with) and I said yes. He says he sells Anderson 100. Really??? Anderson lets HD rep them??? Wtf. He says he can beat my price if I will show it to him. No, I don't think ill let you see another suppliers numbers. That's pretty scummy. He looks surprised but he asked to bid it. I said sure. After all, for a mid grade window Anderson is good, and a reputable company. He wins the bid by 15% I order the windows. After dealing with the ameuter taking my order, I'm slightly concerned. 

The windows are delivered, late. My triple casements have exposed screws holding the three windows together!!!!! Wtf!!! I call home depot. They say they are not sure what to do. I call Anderson they say go through HD. I pulled the low move and asked to speak yo sales manager and told him to check how many Anderson windows we had purchased in the last couple of years. It was his voice mail. I told him it had been 2 days and HD hadn't done ****. I want Anderson out here right now GD. Keep your dumbass Round Rock Express tickets, keep your ****ty dove trips. 

He calls back, I'm on my way. Wow. I really hadn't bought that many windows, but I guess enough. He rolled up, said that was how they were supposed to be put together. I talked him into some nice plugs. Told him it looked like **** ect. Another story. Point is HD doesn't stand behind anything. Ever. When I was a commercial super in Austin a few years ago, my boss wanted us using HD for everything. I used several different ones. All sucked. **** HD.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Double post


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I can get shingles cheaper from my roofing suppliers, why go to HD and load them myself. I call, they put a Will Call together, I pick it up, maybe get a new hat. Besides, I don't roof every day and if I have any questions, good luck at HD.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> I can get shingles cheaper from my roofing suppliers, why go to HD and load them myself. I call, they put a Will Call together, I pick it up, maybe get a new hat. Besides, I don't roof every day and if I have any questions, good luck at HD.[/QUOTe
> 
> Exactly.:thumbsup:
> 
> Sorry for the novel above. Just really don't like home depot


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Our supply house abc beats hds price buy over $10 a square so I wouldnt even think about hd shingles .....


----------

